# Como puedo conectar un IGBT



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Buenas señores del foro, necesito la ayuda urgente de ustedes los expertos, alguien me podria decir como conecto un IGBT en complemento al siguiente amplificador, muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

no se si este es el caso pero... 2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.

Tambien que solo tienes 10 mensajes, normal.


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Si tenes toda la razón, que pena "Hemp"..

Sera que no puedo pedir colaboración con solo 10 mensajes?. acaso no hay gente que pide colaboración de entrada?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

jomaza dijo:
			
		

> Si tenes toda la razón, que pena "Hemp"..
> 
> Sera que no puedo pedir colaboración con solo 10 mensajes?. acaso no hay gente que pide colaboración de entrada?



 que? tio, no te lo tomes mal solo lo digo porque no tengo ni puta idea de como solucionar tu problema y me he metio medio engañao por el titulo, kizas haciendo caso a las normas del foro evites que mucha gente que no pueda ayudarte se meta innecesariamente. Lo de los 10 mensajes pues precisamente lo digo para exculparte ante el staff por tu patinazo, no para excluirte de estos foros.


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

No hay bronca men solo es que estoy un poco desesperado, pues he conectado ese iGbt de varias formas y no me da


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2008)

La conexion es la misma que estas usando. Peeero te estas quedando corto con la tension.
Segun que IGBT estes usando, la tension Vge para que empiece a conducir va de 2 a 7 V. Si le restas la tension de saturacion del 741, te queda bastante poco.
Te conviene usar dos alimentaciones, una de potencia para los IGBT y otra de baja potencia con tension 5-10V mas alta para el 741.


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Hola eduardo, que bueno que un forista como tu me hayas enviado una respuesta, compañero realmente no entiendo muy bien cuando me dices que lo puedo conectar de la misma manera que estoy haciendo, por favor si te queda fácil y tienes tiempo me puedes enviar un esquema, mil gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

¿ Y por que te metes con IGBT´S pudiendo emplear MOSFET ? (Mas economicos y mas faciles de conseguir)


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Hola master, pues te comento, es que al que se le metio en la cabeza que fuese con IGBT fue al profe, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

¡¡ Un amigo tu profesor !

El dia del maestro regalale una serpiente, preferentemente venenosa y sin antidoto


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Como una mamba negra


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Salvo que encuentres algo peor esta bien     

Ahora, que ganas el tipo de complicar la vida, los precios de los IGBT´S estan entre carisimos y un robo, ademas de que no son faciles de conseguir, por lo menos los de menor potencia, no veo el sentido de mandar a hacer un proyecto de estudio con estos.

¿ Averiguaste precios en Colombia ?


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

Si compa, uno de los mas baratos, $20000


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

para quemarlo en la montada ops:  ops:


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

jomaza dijo:
			
		

> Si compa, uno de los mas baratos, $20000



Como cuantos U$ serian ?


----------



## jomaza (May 6, 2008)

U$10,5 mas o menos


----------



## juanma (May 6, 2008)

jomaza dijo:
			
		

> U$1,5 mas o menos



Eso no es ni caro ni un robo, aca directamente no los consigo.
Amigo, si te animas, tenes la posibilidad de conseguir IGBTs, hacete un amplificador mas completo ==> mayor calidad de sonido.

Si es para el profe, esta todo bien, pero te animo a armar uno de mas calidad!
Y comentanos como le fue al profe con la serpiente   

Mirate este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19851.html  de Master Fogonazo

Otra cosa, que IGBTs conseguiste?

Saludos y comentanos como te fue con el amplificador


----------



## jomaza (May 7, 2008)

Hola "Juanma" gracias por tu respuesta, amigo ya habia visto ese amplificador y te cuento que si tengo pensado montarlo (para mi), pero por el momento lo que necesito es implementar el amplificador, sencillo, que postee con IGBT muchas gracias, nuevamente.
 ops: es una tarea ops:


----------

